# Free Watch



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok I have nothing to do so I am giving away a free watch. I can't work as all my tools got nicked, it's been 2 weeks and I still can't find anywhere that sells tools







In fact I'll give one away tonight to to give the "workers" a chance









Don't get excited, I will choose one of my tackiest but it will be wearable and will be functioning







Can be sent today to the first person to answer my questions.

Anybody who has said anything derogative about Russian watches or has not always held them in the highest regard (Neil) is banned from applying.









1. What was the name if the first dog in space?

2. What was the name of Donald Campbells good luck







bear that met it's end and sank into it's watery grave with him?

I might do something productive this afternoon.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I might do something productive this afternoon.


 Now why do I doubt that?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mr Whoppitt and Lyka??

Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That's me out,I don't know a thing


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Laika is the correct spelling Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wasn't much of a good luck bear really was it. With a name like Mr WHOP IT hardly suprising old Donald whop'd it was it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah...Lyka is the literal Siberian derivation of the original translation of the name given by the Russian goat hearder from whose litter of pups the dog was chosen from a nationwide competition that.........was.....

Ill get my coat....









jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

coat Paul?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

those sad walk smilies walk in sync......









Jason


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hhmmm a dodgy one, Jason, he of the quick googling, answered correctly but spelt one if not both answers incorrectly. I have decided to look favourably upon him and declare Jason the winner









Jason, send me your address to [email protected] and I'll get the watch and a dictionary off to you.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo......







Seriously I did Google and I am a crap speller!!! lets have more questions.....not that I dont want the watch, but lets keep going and keep the comp open..... , any questions that you wont get answers off Google???

Jason M


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have to say I did know the Lykia ( or whatever..) answer...still cant spell..









Jason


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok, but really, I DO have things to do you know







have my eye on a Jungle Book jigsaw or I might watch "Once upon a time in America" again, decisions decisions









1. Name of the dog that found the 66 world cup.

2. Name of my cat that got run over by a builders wagon. Easy!

3. What colour do Stenhousemuir play in........... away.

4. Which way do bats always turn on leaving the cave.

5. Me gusto buscar para asparagus por los montes. Whatever does it mean?

6. On entering my motel room (From the shower) in Lincoln Nebraska I found a Grizzly Adams look-a-like asleep in my bed







Shock turned to anger and I had to smack him round the chops to wake him up, what were the unforgettable words he spoke to me?

5 out of 6 gets the Ruskie, 6 out of 6 gets an oris BC3


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am logging off now as I am getting silly and can feel a drink coming on.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> "Once upon a time in America" again, decisions decisions


Only one of the best films ever made!!!









Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

And mark called us Silly!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 1. Name of the dog that found the 66 world cup.
> 
> 2. Name of my cat that got run over by a builders wagon. Easy!
> 
> ...


1. Pickles

2. Lucky

3. Who?









4.up

5.'I like to look for Asparagus by mountains'









6. ' You smell nice...what shower gel do you use'









Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No 3. Sky Blue with White Piping on Sleeves and down Raglan. White Round Collar Edged with Sky Blue.

5. 'No no..you slapped me about last night...its my turn now....























Jason


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

this questions are too much british to me...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Just too hard for me


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > 1. Name of the dog that found the 66 world cup.
> >
> > 2. Name of my cat that got run over by a builders wagon. Easy!
> >
> ...


RUBBISH!









1. Correct.

2. Correct, Bloody giveaway









3. Correct.









4. Left, although this night well be an urban myth. Still wrong though!

5. "I like to look for Aparagus in the mountains". I'll give you that







I had to repeat that parrot fashion when I learnt Spanish. Weird, I've never had a use for it yet.

6. He rubbed his eyes and looked at me with a puzzled expression (not as puzzled as my expression) and said "Whoa, my balls are long man"









Ruskie jiffied up up and waiting


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well done


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> He rubbed his eyes and looked at me with a puzzled expression (not as puzzled as my expression) and said "Whoa, my balls are long man"


That is one of the funniest storys....I cant stop laughing





















what happened next









Jason


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> That is one of the funniest storys....I cant stop laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was working, our company was there for a month, 2 workmates and I had gone back to the room after a hard day, they got showered and went straight out, I was shagged, said I would have a couple of hours kip and meet them later. I woke, showered and Shazam! there he was









The situation took a turn for the worse The guy wouldn't get out of my bed and took a pic out of his jacket and said "Hey, look at my wife, aint she pretty" I looked at the pic and realised I was dealing with a complete fruitcake.









It wasn't a pic but a playing card, like the ones you see in Greece, a pic of a woman but also of three men............ who she was simultaneously pleasuring.









He was right though, she was pretty.

Sex was what he meant by his a balls being long, he hadn't utilised them for three months, as he told me again and again, worryingly.

To cut a long story short, I eventually got him out of bed, took pity on him and went to a bar, where I bought him beer and food and left by the back door........

Now whenever anyone in the company gets pissed off at something they say

"My balls are long man" !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> To cut a long story short, I eventually got him out of bed, took pity on him and went to a bar, where I bought him beer and food and left by the back door........


Respect Mark...that is cool...

I picked up a hichhiker once a long time ago,,,he seemed normal till he told me he could talk to the then PM John Major via some stones he had in his garden....he then offered me some drugs







..

He wasnt scarey, just a burnt out hippie









Glad to get rid of him though..

Jason


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I picked up a hichhiker once a long time ago,,,he seemed normal till he told me he could talk to the then PM John Major via some stones he had in his garden....he then offered me some drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Love it, I meet people like this all the time, some people attract beautiful women but I am like a magnet for all of lifes missfits


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like a typical J*****'s customer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Anybody who has said anything derogative about Russian watches or has not always held them in the highest regard (Neil) is banned from applying.


Good.

The dustmen have been this week already.









Funny, never see anyone giving away Omega watches.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Right Neil,

A win my SMP contest.

Rules Â£500 to enter,no refunds.

Question mailed to you when money received


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Right Neil,
> 
> A win my SMP contest.
> 
> ...


 If its a black/black auto with all the links Â£500 will be winging its way to you.

Let me know.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

But Neil.....the Â£500 only enters you for the competition and gets you a question......would you have got the answer to number 6. in the previous comp????









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason


----------

